

Ask PG: what websites do you reccomend to learn to build web based software? - galawa

<p><pre><code>    What website do you recommend for a beginner in a programming to learn to  build web based software?
  how long does it take to turn into having a skill necessary to develop web based software?
   what programming language do you recommend to learn for the purpose of building a web based company software?
   Are there website that are 100% totally free to learn to build web based software?
    is it so hard to learn to code?
      why do most university undergraduate students in IT and Computer Science can not build web based software considering it looks like its their field.</code></pre>
======
LarryMade2
Web based software is not just one language, minimally, you have to get
proficient with HTML, a programming language, and (if needed) a database
engine.

Add on to it if you want it to look better add on CSS, or run nicer on the
browser add in Javascript.

Each of those technologies takes time to learn and even more time to become
adept at them.

As far as what language, that depends on what you (as a developer) will find
out most proficient in, as well as the ultimate purpose of your project. Some
languages/platforms are easier/harder to do certain things with.

Yes there are websites that are 100% free. Once you figure out what you want
to learn, it gets easier to find the sites to help you.

Its not easy building web based software a) Undergraduates in IT/Computer
science understand the concept but may not have honed their skills enough to
make something as polished. b) They may lack the systems knowledge of the
project in order to effectively write a workable solution (i.e they well know
how to build a database but no idea on making one covering all the ins and
outs of construction management).

It will take years before you are really proficient. Sometimes you will get
lucky, but the most part is learning and try try again till you get it right.

------
lacero
1\. [http://ruby.railstutorial.org/ruby-on-rails-tutorial-
book](http://ruby.railstutorial.org/ruby-on-rails-tutorial-book)

2\. 1 month

3\. Python/Ruby

4\. See 1.

5\. No. You just need time and persistence. Unless you want to build the next
Google/Microsoft. Then yes it is hard.

6\. This is because they are not interested in building web based software and
are not taught to build web based software. IT/CS is not about building web
based software. Just as Mechanical Engineering is not about building cars.

